# E_mail Notification Changed..



## Garden Knowm (Oct 14, 2006)

YO.. Mr. ROLL...

Very nice on the e-mail notification change. I think that is a great move. Subtle is GOOD!

cheers


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry it took so long there are millions of pages in this board had to sort through them see where it was pulling growing marijuana from.

Anyways If you guys want I can change it to whatever you want now.


----------



## potroast (Oct 14, 2006)

Great, let's change it to "Marijuana Growing."


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 15, 2006)

Can u change it to "another pothead posted"????


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 15, 2006)

Garden Knowm said:


> How about......
> 
> 
> "I LOVE YOU"
> ...


Lol, your crazy fool. I love it!


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 15, 2006)

Garden Knowm said:


> How about......
> 
> 
> "I LOVE YOU"
> ...


Bealive me that would raise lots more suspicions then the old "marijuana growing" .... g/f - "who the fuck is sending u i love u mail everyday???"
lmaooooooo


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 15, 2006)

OmegaVermelho said:


> Bealive me that would raise lots more suspicions then the old "marijuana growing" .... g/f - "who the fuck is sending u i love u mail everyday???"
> lmaooooooo


good point...


----------

